
How Cvent’s Founder Stood By His Company, For Better Or Bankruptcy - bjonathan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/20/there-and-back-again-how-cvents-founder-stood-by-his-company-for-better-or-bankruptcy/
======
roel_v
I admire how the guy persevered and put everything on the line, but this:

"And even though Cvent is now at 800 employees, I still, to this day, share a
room when I travel and my colleagues are expected to do the same."

is plain wrong. That's just plain disrespectful, to expect your staff to sleep
with colleagues in one room to save 100 bucks.

------
rmason
I met Reggie at an event in Chicago around 2000. He stood out among the other
entrepreneurs that day to me. There were far more companies from those days
that didn't survive than those who did. A very inspirational story.

